# SMF March 2017 Challenge- Black Background Soaps



## newbie (Feb 26, 2017)

Welcome to March's 2017 SMF Soap Challenge!

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This months voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge is black background soap. 

I think we forget about black as base color for soap and what it can do to pop colors and make for elegant, stark, mysterious, lovely designs. Therefore, this month is the month to remember and use lovely BLACK.

SMF Challenge Specific Rules

*You soap must use 60% or more of black soap and it must be obvious that it is the background against which the other colors play.
*You may use any style of mold- individual, loaf, slab, upright, round, whatever. You may use any design technique you'd like. Embeds are fair game. M&P soapers are welcome to join!
*For your entry, you must show at least one picture of the soap, minimum of one bar but more pictures are always welcome.
*You may include information like colorants and fragrance used (though this isn't a requirement).


Challenge Entry Thread Opens March 18, 2017.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes March 25, 2017 (11:59pm CST)
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens March 26th.
Winners Announced March 31, 2017.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. 
· After the closing date, the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on both threads. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.

I did not make a video because I am a slacker, plus this is not a technique challenge. Pictures of examples of black-based soaps are included.

Tips: To get a good black, you can use activated charcoal, black mica, black mica with a touch of black oxide, black oxide, or a black pigment. It can be difficult to get a deep deep true black if you are light-handed. 

If you choose to use AC, I strongly suggest that you mix it with oil or water at least an hour before you soap. It absorbs both mediums and will thicken up as it absorbs. If you put it in soap batter too soon, that portion of your batter is very likely going to thicken up before your other colors as it absorbs liquids. You can start with about 2 tsp ppo and see how that looks. I add AC, stir well, and then dribble a little more on the top. If I can tell the difference between the drops and the batter, I add more AC bit by bit until I can't tell the difference between the AC in water/oil and the batter. The batter will look oily black, which is fine. With new soap, you may get a hint of gray in the lather but once it's cured, your batter will be white or so slightly off that you can't tell. 

Be aware that oxides are easy to overuse and they can color the lather. I would titrate the black into the batter bit by bit

Adding a touch of blue or red can make your black seem blacker. 

If you end up with deep gray as the background, I will still accept it. If your background seems too light to you, send me a pic for a verdict.


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2017)

Sign up:

1.)


----------



## earlene (Feb 26, 2017)

Sign up:

1.) earlene -  Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!


----------



## newbie (Feb 26, 2017)

My pleasure. I figured there is a bit of the weekend still left for people to get a batch off!


----------



## dibbles (Feb 26, 2017)

Sign up:

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black


----------



## Misschief (Feb 26, 2017)

As much as this one excites me, I'm putting soaping, along with other crafting, on hold right now. Life is a little uncertain at present. Who knows what this month will bring.


----------



## toxikon (Feb 26, 2017)

Sign up:

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 26, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn


I wasn't going to enter the challenge this month because I have a number of soaps planned already. This challenge is perfect though since 3 of the planned soaps have a black background anyway!


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 26, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using


----------



## susiefreckleface (Feb 26, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - :bath1:


----------



## Soapprentice (Feb 26, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap..


----------



## amd (Feb 27, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 27, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 27, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Feb 27, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!


Life has settled down enough now that I can finally try some soap again! I've missed it! My 10+ boxes of soap supplies were a pain to move from KY to Texas, but we did it so now it's time to make that backache worth it.


----------



## mommycarlson (Feb 27, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh I wish I could participate, but need a few more posts. I could post like crazy! :smile:;-):wink:


----------



## newbie (Feb 27, 2017)

SunRise, if you have 50 posts before the entry thread closes (well into March), you can join and enter. You have only four more responses to go. Think you can do it?


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 27, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?  
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 27, 2017)

newbie said:


> SunRise, if you have 50 posts before the entry thread closes (well into March), you can join and enter. You have only four more responses to go. Think you can do it?


 

Yes madam!


----------



## Arimara (Feb 27, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Yes madam!



Time to make that post count!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## artemis (Feb 28, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?  
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 28, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 28, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 28, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 1, 2017)

Am I good to go now 

:bathtub:


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Am I good to go now
> 
> :bathtub:



LOL yeah, just copy the list and add your name to the next number and post it


----------



## SheLion (Mar 1, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
18) SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 1, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited. 
19)  SunRiseArts   I love challenges, because I always learn new things!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry I'll miss this intriguing challenge; I won't even be back from Alaska until the 16th


----------



## LunaSkye (Mar 2, 2017)

susiefreckleface said:


> 6.) susiefreckleface - :bath1:



LMBO that happened to my rags when I used black oxide for coloring.

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited. 
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself! :twisted:


----------



## newbie (Mar 2, 2017)

We try not to emphasize the winning part, just the trying something new or pushing yourself part, so you're a perfect fit!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 2, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Sorry I'll miss this intriguing challenge; I won't even be back from Alaska until the 16th



Good trade off! Have fun!


----------



## SunWolf (Mar 2, 2017)

Yay, I actually get to play this month...I'm in!  

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited. 
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!


----------



## Catastrophe (Mar 2, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface - 
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not? 
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any 
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited. 
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself! 
21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!
22)  Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!!


----------



## Choccochip (Mar 3, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface -
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!
21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!
22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 
23) Choccochip - love black


----------



## Krystalbee (Mar 3, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface -
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!
21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!
22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 
23) Choccochip - love black
24) Krystalbee - got 2kg of AC at xmas, time to crack the seal.


----------



## newbie (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh Choccochip, I'm afraid I have to play the heavy and take you off the list, not because I don't want you to participate but because we have our rules set at 1 month of membership and at least 50 posts before you can join a challenge. One must walk the coals before one can play. Please stick around and participate in the forum and in no time, you'll meet the mark. Welcome to our forum and I hope you find lots to talk about. 

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface -
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!
21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!
22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 
23) Krystalbee - got 2kg of AC at xmas, time to crack the seal.


----------



## mintle (Mar 4, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface -
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!
21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!
22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 
23) Krystalbee - got 2kg of AC at xmas, time to crack the seal.
24) mintle - I hope I will make it this time!


----------



## newbie (Mar 4, 2017)

Two kilos of AC, Krystal?!? Holy mackerel, how long will that last you?


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 4, 2017)

Attempt #1 is done.  I used WSPs Pistachio Macaroon because it discolors and I've been wanting to try it in CP . . . I already know it's the bomb in foaming sugar scrubs.  It behaved quite well and the batter stayed fluid up until the very end of the pour.  I might give it another go tomorrow using my baby slab mold and a totally different design technique.  Only problem with the slab mold is that I can't seem to cut square bars, they always end up wonky looking!


----------



## SheLion (Mar 4, 2017)

doriettefarm said:


> Attempt #1 is done.



Seriously? It's only the 4th.

Overachiever! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

I'm going to be tearing up my kitchen with soaping on Tuesday. My micas won't arrive until Monday and I'm headed out of town on Thursday. So, mad soaping Tuesday!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 4, 2017)

I won't make a practice batch til tomorrow. I just have no idea how much AC to use for a one lb batch. I also want to try one of the samples I bought from Nurture.


----------



## SheLion (Mar 4, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I won't make a practice batch til tomorrow. I just have no idea how much AC to use for a one lb batch. I also want to try one of the samples I bought from Nurture.



I made a batch of AC face soap with 30 oz of oils (total batch weight was a smidge over 40 oz). I used 2 tblsp of AC and it came out straight up black. I CPOPed in a roughly 90 deg F oven so it probably gelled but I can't say for certain.

Another batch I made, I split the batter and used 1 tblsp for about 30 oz of oil. Based on the appearance, the batch only partially gelled. The ungelled AC came out gray. The gelled AC was black but not a really deep black, if that makes sense.

So if you're looking for a solid, deep black for a one lb batch, I'd try 1 tblsp AC and gel it.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 4, 2017)

SheLion said:


> I made a batch of AC face soap with 30 oz of oils (total batch weight was a smidge over 40 oz). I used 2 tblsp of AC and it came out straight up black. I CPOPed in a roughly 90 deg F oven so it probably gelled but I can't say for certain.
> 
> Another batch I made, I split the batter and used 1 tblsp for about 30 oz of oil. Based on the appearance, the batch only partially gelled. The ungelled AC came out gray. The gelled AC was black but not a really deep black, if that makes sense.
> 
> So if you're looking for a solid, deep black for a one lb batch, I'd try 1 tblsp AC and gel it.



Given that I'm in a different environment, I might have to use the oven for the first time ever. I never CPOP'd before. I also need to choose which FO to test. Nurture's Persephone's Kiss smells nice OOB and I'd love to use it in a lotion. But Afternoon Tea is also lotion worth and it also smells amazing OOB. two samples, one decision...


----------



## SheLion (Mar 4, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Given that I'm in a different environment, I might have to use the oven for the first time ever. I never CPOP'd before. I also need to choose which FO to test. Nurture's Persephone's Kiss smells nice OOB and I'd love to use it in a lotion. But Afternoon Tea is also lotion worth and it also smells amazing OOB. two samples, one decision...



Split the batch and use a different FO in each half.  

I went crazy with my first ever FO test and made a huge batch which I then split 7 ways to test 6 different FOs. (I also left some unscented as it was a new recipe and I wanted to see how it behaved on its own.) I don't recommend testing that many FOs at once.


----------



## artemis (Mar 4, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Given that I'm in a different environment, I might have to use the oven for the first time ever. I never CPOP'd before. I also need to choose which FO to test. Nurture's Persephone's Kiss smells nice OOB and I'd love to use it in a lotion. But Afternoon Tea is also lotion worth and it also smells amazing OOB. two samples, one decision...



For purely selfish reasons, I vote for Afternoon Tea. I just made a batch with that one and am curious to hear what someone else  thinks of it in CP.


----------



## SheLion (Mar 4, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Given that I'm in a different environment, I might have to use the oven for the first time ever. I never CPOP'd before. I also need to choose which FO to test. Nurture's Persephone's Kiss smells nice OOB and I'd love to use it in a lotion. But Afternoon Tea is also lotion worth and it also smells amazing OOB. two samples, one decision...



In my earlier soaping days, I gelled by wrapping my mold (rinsed clean milk cartons actually) in a blanket and putting that underneath a cardboard box. You could also put the mold in a small cooler to hold the heat in. Now I use my toaster oven. I bought a countertop oven some time ago and have been too lazy to get rid of the toaster oven. Since I started soaping again, it works out well since the molds can sit in the toaster oven as long as they need to and aren't in the way.


----------



## earlene (Mar 5, 2017)

I made my first batch on Friday night in Dodge City, Kansas.  I planned it as a test run, and am glad that's all I expected from it.  I struggled unsuccessfully to get a brand new bottle of FO open, but the lid just wouldn't budge.  Not until hours later, after I put the soap to bed, when I took it out of the fridge and it opened without even giving me a fight.  Oh, well, at least now I can use it in my next batch.

Because it was so cold in my room, it didn't even think of gelling, so I sat it in the passenger seat of my car to get some sun.  When that didn't seem to nudge it toward gelling, I put the single bar mold on the dash of my car to see if that would get it warm enough to start & it did.  So I did the same with the one-pound mold.  It must have looked funny when I stopped at Taco Bell with those two soap molds on the dash of my car.    Anyway, they got warm, stayed warm & I wrapped them up in my wool scarf and continued on my way.  If I have enough time in the morning I'll cut the one-pound mold, before I leave here.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 5, 2017)

Made my first practice run. I'm attempting to gel it in the oven. I split the batter and used both FO's. The recipe is also new (dumb move) so I was not expecting it to come to trace as soon as it did (within 3 minutes it came to mediumish trace) but on the plus side, it will be my most gentle soap to date, aside from a castile.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 7, 2017)

My new FOs should arrive tomorrow, including WSP's Black Tie which I plan to use for this challenge! I had a request for "man soap", so I think this challenge will suite that request perfectly. Trying to decide between a dancing funnel or wall pour...


----------



## Arimara (Mar 7, 2017)

toxikon said:


> My new FOs should arrive tomorrow, including WSP's Black Tie which I plan to use for this challenge! I had a request for "man soap", so I think this challenge will suite that request perfectly. Trying to decide between a dancing funnel or wall pour...



Oh, how charming this soap must be.


----------



## SheLion (Mar 7, 2017)

I made my first attempt today. The phrase 'epic soap fail' applies. Used a new FO that claimed no acceleration. Umm, that was definitely not my experience. I went from emulsion to thick pudding in a nanosecond, and that was stirring by hand with a whisk. 

I made a second batch of soap using the same recipe but a different FO and it behaved wonderfully so it had to have been the FO. But did I use black in the second recipe so it could also be a challenge entry? Of course not, because I did not yet realize the epic fail that the first batch would become. :headbanging:
So I'll be making more soap later next week, after I return from an out of town trip.

Edited to Add: After looking at a SoapQueen article about soap behaving badly, I know realize that my first batch actually seized. So now I know what THAT looks like. :think:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 7, 2017)

Well, I made mine too.  But I am doing MP, so only one bar.  I am thinking on trying a CP, not sure yet .....  I have a cowboy FO I have been wanting to use.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 7, 2017)

toxikon said:


> . Trying to decide between a dancing funnel or wall pour...


 

  Still learning new techniques.  I need to see pictures!


:bunny:


----------



## toxikon (Mar 7, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Still learning new techniques.  I need to see pictures!
> 
> 
> :bunny:



Oh this will be entirely new for me too! I just found out about these techniques on YouTube. They actually don't look terribly hard as long as you have fluid batter. So my main goal will be a nice slow tracing recipe!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 8, 2017)

Well I have one batch made that is probably going to have to be my entry. Was planning a second batch for tonight, but ended up in er and the surgery last night so I probably can't get another done in time. Very disappointed because I've wanted to make this soap for a while and always have other things to make first. This challenge was just about perfect for it!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 8, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Well I have one batch made that is probably going to have to be my entry. Was planning a second batch for tonight, but ended up in er and the surgery last night so I probably can't get another done in time. Very disappointed because I've wanted to make this soap for a while and always have other things to make first. This challenge was just about perfect for it!



Oh no! I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## HowieRoll (Mar 8, 2017)

I am soooo bummed because this looks like _such_ a fun challenge, and I totally want to participate!  However, this month is filled with a lot of other, non-soaping responsibilities (boooo) and there just isn't enough time to properly devote to it.  But I absolutely can't wait to see all the entries and wish everyone great success!

mx6inpenn, hope all is better soon!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 9, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Oh this will be entirely new for me too! I just found out about these techniques on YouTube. They actually don't look terribly hard as long as you have fluid batter. So my main goal will be a nice slow tracing recipe!


 

lol I had to google pictures, so I totally get that.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 10, 2017)

HowieRoll said:


> mx6inpenn, hope all is better soon!






dibbles said:


> Oh no! I hope you are feeling better soon.



Thanks! Life has a way of throwing you for a loop sometimes. I am doing much better already. I might even manage to get my other batch made afterall. I'm not going to clog this thread up with anything else about it, but will post in the general forum.


----------



## leilaninoel (Mar 10, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!
4.) Mx6inpenn
5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using
6.) susiefreckleface -
7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.
8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.
9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!
10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*
11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!
12) mommycarlson - why not?
13) jules92207 - black is my jam!
14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...
15) Stacyspy - good a time as any
16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!
17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!
1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.
19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!
20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!
21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!
22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 
23) Krystalbee - got 2kg of AC at xmas, time to crack the seal.
24) mintle - I hope I will make it this time!
25) leilaninoel - I'm game!


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 11, 2017)

I gave a try today and I have to say, I went crazy with swirls.. didn't stick blend this time, hand whisked it... used full water and was able to control trace..


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 11, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!

2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black

3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!

4.) Mx6inpenn

5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using

6.) susiefreckleface -

7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.

8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.

9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!

10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*

11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!

12) mommycarlson - why not?

13) jules92207 - black is my jam!

14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...

15) Stacyspy - good a time as any

16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!

17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!

1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.

19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!

20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!

21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!

22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 

23) Krystalbee - got 2kg of AC at xmas, time to crack the seal.

24) mintle - I hope I will make it this time!

25) leilaninoel - I'm game!

26) cherrycoke216 - hope I'll squeeze some time between market and my FIRST SMF challenge!!!


----------



## toxikon (Mar 11, 2017)

Soap's​ in the mold! Definitely the most liquid batter I've ever worked with. I didn't want a repeat of the thick Ebru batter. Really excited to cut it up in a few days! Unfortunately there will be some chunks of AC in it, I didn't manage to blend it in as well as I could have. Ah well!


----------



## queennikki (Mar 11, 2017)

1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!

2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black

3.) toxikon - Officially hooked on challenges, bring it on!

4.) Mx6inpenn

5.) BattleGnome - almost perfect for the scent combo I was thinking about using

6.) susiefreckleface -

7.) Soapprentice - perfect for my planned oily skin soap.

8.) amd - I have some men's fragrances I've been meaning to soap with.

9.) penelopejane - Isn't orange the new black? Kidding!

10.) Arimara- *groans at penelope*

11.)TwystedPryncess - I finally have time to play!

12) mommycarlson - why not?

13) jules92207 - black is my jam!

14) Artemis - started planning the soap, almost forgot to enter...

15) Stacyspy - good a time as any

16) Snappyllama - I haven't been able to do a challenge in a while so this will be great!

17) doriettefarm - now I have a plan for some discoloring FOs, Dragon's Blood and Pistachio Macaroon I'm talking bout you!

1 SheLion - oooh, my first challenge! So excited.

19) SunRiseArts I love challenges, because I always learn new things!

20) LunaSkye - Doubt I'll win, but I want to challenge myself!

21) SunWolf - Perfect challenge to get me back into the soapy action!

22) Catastrophe - yay, this term is almost over!!!! 

23) Krystalbee - got 2kg of AC at xmas, time to crack the seal.

24) mintle - I hope I will make it this time!

25) leilaninoel - I'm game!

26) cherrycoke216 - hope I'll squeeze some time between market and my FIRST SMF challenge!!!

27) Queennikki- Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a question guys! yesterday, I made my soap for the challenge. 24hrs later, today, I checked it. It did not zap, went through gel phase beautifully but there were droplets on the part with activated carbon. What causes this? I mean why just the one coloured with AC and not micas?


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 12, 2017)

I have used activated charcoal many times before with the same recipe but this time it turned brown instead of black! Don't understand it at all


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 12, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I have used activated charcoal many times before with the same recipe but this time it turned brown instead of black! Don't understand it at all


Last time I added less and turned grey, never heard it can turn brown!! Is there a probability that there is vanilla in the fragrance and you happened to add less than required AC resulting in the whiter parts of grey turning brown?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 12, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> I have a question guys! yesterday, I made my soap for the challenge. 24hrs later, today, I checked it. It did not zap, went through gel phase beautifully but there were droplets on the part with activated carbon. What causes this? I mean why just the one coloured with AC and not micas?



Did you scent only the ac portion?  I do this with discoloring fo's sometimes. And on occasion the fo does what you are describing. I've just let it sit and it has always reabsorbed in a day or so.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 12, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> Did you scent only the ac portion?  I do this with discoloring fo's sometimes. And on occasion the fo does what you are describing. I've just let it sit and it has always reabsorbed in a day or so.



Nope.... I added fragrance to the oils before adding lye. May be I should specify that I added ac to water and micas to oil.. water is not extra but removed a lil that has to be mixed with lye from the recipe. I will let the soap stay in th for another day or till it gets absorbed I suppose.


----------



## beardguy (Mar 12, 2017)

I do not qualify for entry due to post count/join date, but can I still participate, ask questions and upload pictures as a non entry ?


----------



## newbie (Mar 12, 2017)

Please do, oh Bearded One! Everyone is happy to see more soap and it's a good way to play along until you qualify next month. Thanks for joining in.

PS. You would only be able to put pictures in this thread, not the entry thread, which I think you know but I'm saying just for clarification.


----------



## newbie (Mar 12, 2017)

The AC part turning brown sounds like it has to be something with the FO. Which fragrance did you use and which supplier? 

I'm not sure why the black portion would sweat a little compared to the others; one would think the water difference would not be significant. I think it will be a non-issue once it has resorbed.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 12, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> Nope.... I added fragrance to the oils before adding lye. May be I should specify that I added ac to water and micas to oil.. water is not extra but removed a lil that has to be mixed with lye from the recipe. I will let the soap stay in th for another day or till it gets absorbed I suppose.



I always had issues with colours until I became pedantic about dividing the water or oil amount exactly for each portion of the soap. So if I took some water out of the recipe to mix the AC I would also take the same amount out of the recipe and add it back to the non AC portion or portions. 

AC also needs to sit in the water you mix it in to absorb the water for a little while.  This stops spots and or graininess.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> The AC part turning brown sounds like it has to be something with the FO. Which fragrance did you use and which supplier?



Thanks, newbie and soapapprentice.  I'll check the FO.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 12, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> I always had issues with colours until I became pedantic about dividing the water or oil amount exactly for each portion of the soap. So if I took some water out of the recipe to mix the AC I would also take the same amount out of the recipe and add it back to the non AC portion or portions.
> 
> AC also needs to sit in the water you mix it in to absorb the water for a little while.  This stops spots and or graininess.



Interesting, every batch I learn something new. Is that the case for full water as well? Will try it next time. Yeah, I let it sit for 2 hrs before mixing in.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 12, 2017)

newbie said:


> The AC part turning brown sounds like it has to be something with the FO. Which fragrance did you use and which supplier?
> 
> I'm not sure why the black portion would sweat a little compared to the others; one would think the water difference would not be significant. I think it will be a non-issue once it has resorbed.



Hmmm... Let's wait and see then


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 12, 2017)

beardguy said:


> I do not qualify for entry due to post count/join date, but can I still participate, ask questions and upload pictures as a non entry ?



Oh yes, feel free to post pictures and questions. Always happy to see some soaps and answer/learn from the questions.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 13, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> Interesting, every batch I learn something new. Is that the case for full water as well? Will try it next time. Yeah, I let it sit for 2 hrs before mixing in.



I pedantically equalise all portions of liquid in a batch no matter what the lye concentration. 

Re AC: I only wait ten mins or so for the AC to absorb water. Maybe you have another problem. Sorry.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 13, 2017)

There still is lil dew but it is getting absorbed.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 13, 2017)

Is there a thread up to post photos yet? Hoping to slice mine up tonight!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 13, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Is there a thread up to post photos yet? Hoping to slice mine up tonight!



The entry thread will open March 18th according to newbie's original post. If you want to post a picture that isn't your entry, post it on this thread


----------



## toxikon (Mar 13, 2017)

dibbles said:


> The entry thread will open March 18th according to newbie's original post. If you want to post a picture that isn't your entry, post it on this thread



Whoops, guess I should've read before I posted!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 13, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Whoops, guess I should've read before I posted!



Just happy that you are excited about your entry!!


----------



## toxikon (Mar 13, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Just happy that you are excited about your entry!!



I'm just so excited to cut it up... I really haven't tried much when it comes to "designs". I usually just do one colour and call it a day. So these challenges have been a wonderful way to get the creative juices flowing. I now understand the excitement and impatience of waiting to cut open a loaf to reveal the designs inside!


----------



## artemis (Mar 13, 2017)

I am discovering that photographing these soaps is harder than the ones for the  gradient challenge! Getting the colors bright enough and keeping the black looking black... I either get colors that are indistinguishable and deep black, or perfect colors and charcoal gray. I may have to tweak a little to get the pictures  to match the actual soap bars.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 13, 2017)

artemis said:


> I am discovering that photographing these soaps is harder than the ones for the  gradient challenge! Getting the colors bright enough and keeping the black looking black... I either get colors that are indistinguishable and deep black, or perfect colors and charcoal gray. I may have to tweak a little to get the pictures  to match the actual soap bars.



Yeah, a quick contrast pass in Photoshop would definitely benefit black soap!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 13, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> Nope.... I added fragrance to the oils before adding lye. May be I should specify that I added ac to water and micas to oil.. water is not extra but removed a lil that has to be mixed with lye from the recipe. I will let the soap stay in th for another day or till it gets absorbed I suppose.


 

Steve also mentioned adding the FO to the oils before the lye. What are the benefits or cons to this? 

Thanks. I am learning all sort of things of this thread!


----------



## artemis (Mar 13, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Yeah, a quick contrast pass in Photoshop would definitely benefit black soap!



In the end, I had to also mess with the saturation to keep the colors true.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 14, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Steve also mentioned adding the FO to the oils before the lye. What are the benefits or cons to this?
> 
> Thanks. I am learning all sort of things of this thread!



Honestly, i do that so that I need not worry about it at trace. I add it to the oils and hand blend it, if I find the fragrance accelerates, I can make a quick transfer to moulds if not, I would do my planned design.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 14, 2017)

newbie said:


> The AC part turning brown sounds like it has to be something with the FO. Which fragrance did you use and which supplier?



Newbie and soapapprentice,
You were right!  The FO was very vanilla from Eroma in Australia.  
I knew (from research) that it discoloured but I always use a discolouring FO with this recipe and haven't had a problem before.  This one turned the black brown and it is still brown. :twisted:


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 14, 2017)

****!! It should have a lot of vanillin to discolour black I believe.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 14, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> Honestly, i do that so that I need not worry about it at trace. I add it to the oils and hand blend it, if I find the fragrance accelerates, I can make a quick transfer to moulds if not, I would do my planned design.


 

Thanks!  So adding to the oils can cause acceleration, right?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 14, 2017)

I made this for the challenge, but thought they would not fir it, as they are more like black and white, so I figure I post them here. They are melt and pour soap base.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Thanks!  So adding to the oils can cause acceleration, right?



No.. some FOs tend to accelerate either added at trace or added to oils. If such ones are added to oils, we can work the soap out better IMO.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 16, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I made this for the challenge, but thought they would not fir it, as they are more like black and white, so I figure I post them here. They are melt and pour soap base.



The second picture looks like a landscape at dusk to me. looks good.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks!  You actually read my mind.  I incorporated some hot pink to get a sunset effect, but my soap was drying so quickly I need to stop.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 17, 2017)

What is the last day to register? Alaska was resoundingly bright, yet the darkness here still baits.  If I can soap before deadline I will register,
despite goth probabilities.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 17, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> What is the last day to register? Alaska was resoundingly bright, yet the darkness here still baits.  If I can soap before deadline I will register,
> despite goth probabilities.



The entry thread closes March 25th at midnight, so I guess until then? I didn't see anything in the rules about a last day for sign up. But I am sleep deprived, so maybe missed something. Insomnia sucks.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 17, 2017)

dibbles said:


> ...I am sleep deprived, so maybe missed something. Insomnia sucks.



I've got it too! It's one reason I have hope I can still pull this off.


----------



## newbie (Mar 17, 2017)

Sign on up, Carabou! You can enter until the entry thread closes.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 17, 2017)

Sooo excited to see everyone's entries!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2017)

I may or may not make soap. I've recently lost my source of funds and I haven't really felt like doing anything fun. It's a chore to watch Netflix. I'm still please to note, at least to Artemis, that Afternoon Tea is a stellar scent and is reminding me of earl grey and lady grey teas.


----------



## earlene (Mar 18, 2017)

I've made 3 possible entries.  Unfortunately, I didn't bring my soap planer with me on this road trip, so as of yet, none of them are attractive enough to satisfy my own esthetic needs/desires.  No, actually one is sort of good enough without planing and it might actually be my choice.  But I remain undecided at this point.  Due to family crises (my eldest son is having some healthcare issues), I have lacked incentive to make more than those soaps.  I leave here tomorrow, so maybe I'll be up to making more in a few days.  I'd like to use up more of the oils I brought with me so I don't have to carry all these partially empty containers back with me.

I do have some soaps to post pictures of that were made with the leftover colors after I used up all the black.  Perhaps tomorrow night I'll add them to the thread.  I like how they turned out.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 18, 2017)

I think I will not use black until next Halloween!:headbanging:


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 18, 2017)

I made one and I feel it's ok. I would post it in the entry thread but will not be making more as I am not keen on 60% Black soap, not my aesthetic preference ... I may go up until 40, but that's it. I have to admit that entering these challenges is the best decision I took regarding soaping. Both the challenges taught me something or the other that I would not have learnt on my own. Looking forward to more months of learning and growing.


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 18, 2017)

Haven't entered but reading the posts and the challenges has made me more creative thats for sure - have always made simple one colour soaps but finally last week I made my first swirl design in cavity moulds and they are really pretty.

Taking inspriation from this thread I made a black and orange (I didnt even occur to me until afterwards that it was very halloween!) soap yesterday and although I'm pleased with the design I know I didnt use enough AC.  First time using it so didnt want to overdo it and ended up with a grey-ish colour.  Its not bad just not perfect!

Oh and the upside is I now HATE my silicone moulds, I will make some more soap later today but will try and use another backup mould that I have never tried.  Will also try and make a loaf mould later today cos the softness of the silicone is driving me mad!

Never thought about entering the challenges before as you are all so much more experienced in design work than I am but its certainly given a boost to my creativity and got me doing soaps I never thought possible.

Thanks guys


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't think it is experience that matters to enter... its the will to learn and he courage to show everyone what you made irrespective of it being good or just ok.


----------



## amd (Mar 18, 2017)

I made one entry but it isn't as black as I wanted. I'm doing another today (I have another men's fragrance that I need to use... I guess the guys are tired if smelling like flowers...) So will be using a different accent with the black but same mold and design - and a little but more AC and black mica.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 18, 2017)

Soapprentice said:


> I don't think it is experience that matters to enter... its the will to learn and he courage to show everyone what you made irrespective of it being good or just ok.



Exactly this. I was pretty new to soaping when the challenges started. Entering really pushed me to try some design work and stretch my creativity. It took a lot of courage for me to post my entries at first, but I did it.


----------



## newbie (Mar 18, 2017)

100% agree. 

As I said before, we try to make the focus of these challenges trying something new, learning something new, stretching yourself a bit or a lot, and not about winning.

I would love to see people enter their soaps (assuming they meet criteria) regardless of whether you think it is cleaned up enough or is "as good as" a more experienced soaper's entry. We don't want that to be the focus. 

I mentioned in the rules that I would accept dark gray/charcoal gray if you didn't add quite enough black. Medium or light gray would not meet criteria, but if you got dark gray for your background, post an entry.

Be not afraid, people!


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 18, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Exactly this. I was pretty new to soaping when the challenges started. Entering really pushed me to try some design work and stretch my creativity. It took a lot of courage for me to post my entries at first, but I did it.



Yes!
I have learned so much from participating in the challenges too. I just need to take a month or two off every now and then to allow demand to catch up to my production.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 18, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> Yes!
> I have learned so much from participating in the challenges too. I just need to take a month or two off every now and then to allow demand to catch up to my production.



There's no such thing as too much soap! 

I certainly don't need to make any more, but its my me time. I made a batch at the beginning of the month that I can use for my entry, but its one I've made before and just needed more practice with. I like to try something new for the challenges and there is usually something on my list of soap to-try's that fits. It just gives me the push to check it off the list. I am making a batch tonight (I hope, have to stay awake long enough to get it done!) that will cross 2 off at once.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 18, 2017)

In today's attempt, I forgot 90g of an oil and it was a hard oil at that (babassu). I had to pour my soap batter back into my crockpot, after having poured it into two measuring pitchers, and I added the babassu directly to the soap batter with extra water. Now, I'm going to hope and pray this won't be a complete nightmare of a soap and that I cans still use it.

Has anyone ever used Snowcakes by Nuture?


----------



## beardguy (Mar 18, 2017)

I tried my hand at the challenge today and it was the first time I made a big mistake. I planned on having a black and white soap, but with a citrus scent. I didn't account at all for the discolouration from the orange EO. The white portion of my soap turned yellow the second I put the EO in it. DOH !

Now I have batman soap (a term aptly coined by my s.o.).

Not what I envisionned by a country mile, but I bet it still looks pretty cool when I cut it tomorrow.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 18, 2017)

I didn't soap yesterday which means I don't know if I'll have time before the deadline. I look forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 18, 2017)

beardguy said:


> I tried my hand at the challenge today and it was the first time I made a big mistake. I planned on having a black and white soap, but with a citrus scent. I didn't account at all for the discolouration from the orange EO. The white portion of my soap turned yellow the second I put the EO in it. DOH !
> 
> Now I have batman soap (a term aptly coined by my s.o.).
> 
> Not what I envisionned by a country mile, but I bet it still looks pretty cool when I cut it tomorrow.



The yellow may fade to a creamy color before you cut. Can't wait to see!


----------



## mommycarlson (Mar 18, 2017)

My first attempt is the black and white bar.  The batter thickened up so quick it ended up being a glop into the mold situation, where I just scooped and tapped the mold down, then put a hanger swirl in, which didn't work out the best as you can see.  

My 3rd attempt didn't seem to have enough black in it, so I'm posting it here.  My soap all appears in pictures like it has white spots, but it really doesn't, it has bumps from my wire cutter, which on darker soaps for some reason appear as white spots.


----------



## beardguy (Mar 19, 2017)

dibbles said:


> The yellow may fade to a creamy color before you cut. Can't wait to see!



Nope, still batman soap :mrgreen:

The swirls inside are nothing to write home about and I'm kind of bummed about that, but I was quite pleased with the swirls on the top. The coffee grounds also bled all over the place and there's a partial gel ring on some pieces, so all considered, this one is a keeper (ie. I'll keep it to myself). It smells heavenly though, so I might just redo the recipe with a different colour scheme. I used 75 % orange 5 fold and 25% lemongrass.


----------



## beardguy (Mar 19, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen I present to you my non-entry, batman soap : 







Evidently, I dropped both bars on the floor after taking the picture. These were the only ones who had no partial gel or bleeding from the coffee grounds. :mrgreen:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 19, 2017)

I posted mine.  I almost thought not posting, as is not up to par with you all here!  But is done ....  I tried to make CP, and used safflower oil, and my batch was ruined twice.  So I gave up ....  never happened with my other recipes


----------



## earlene (Mar 20, 2017)

I wanted to edit my entry to add a photo of the cut soap, but the Edit Button is missing.  What's up with that, does anyone know?

Okay, it's a new thing on the forum, I did not know about until reading a note on the 'Delete Button is Missing' thread.  What I ended up doing was quoting myself and adding the new photo at the bottom of that new post.

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Because I wanted my soaps to be planed smoothly on the outer surfaces before taking more photos, I bought a Mandoline at Walmart and ended up with worse looking soap than I started with.  That contraption goes back to Walmart tomorrow.  Totally useless for making smoothly planed soap surfaces!

Anyway, here a couple of soaps I made that didn't make the cut:

This one has bits of trimmings from my Alaska Travels soap.  I like how it turned out.





This one is a bit more orange in person and the color scheme is for the San Francisco Giants, as I had Spring Training on my mind when I made this soap.  It's a simple hanger swirl.





While I was at it with black soap batter, I decided to try out making black tires on a pink sports car:


----------



## beardguy (Mar 20, 2017)

earlene said:


> I wanted to edit my entry to add a photo of the cut soap, but the Edit Button is missing.  What's up with that, does anyone know?
> 
> Okay, it's a new thing on the forum, I did not know about until reading a note on the 'Delete Button is Missing' thread.  What I ended up doing was quoting myself and adding the new photo at the bottom of that new post.
> 
> ...



Your first soap is how I wanted mine to turn out. That's some beautiful soap. Did you simply add trimmings or did you also swirl it ?


----------



## toxikon (Mar 20, 2017)

Just in case it was forgotten... the link at the top still says ~ Last Look At February 2017 Challenge Photo Entries ~

It would be nice to have it changed so I can have a quick link to view all the beautiful entries.


----------



## artemis (Mar 20, 2017)

This is my other black soap. Same colors as the entry, except I used green oxide instead of Caribbean blue mica. I think my batter was thinner than I really needed for a proper hanger swirl, but I still like it.


----------



## artemis (Mar 20, 2017)

Just for fun, here is my first ever black soap from back when I didn't know any better. That is a glass "refrigerator box" that I was using as a mold! The only thing I really remember, is that I used way too much AC, and it stayed soft for a long time. But the swirls on top looked nice.


----------



## earlene (Mar 20, 2017)

beardguy said:


> Your first soap is how I wanted mine to turn out. That's some beautiful soap. Did you simply add trimmings or did you also swirl it ?




Thank you!  I basically layered it, carefully pouring the fluid batter on top and tamping down after each addition.  No swirl.


----------



## Soapprentice (Mar 21, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Just in case it was forgotten... the link at the top still says ~ Last Look At February 2017 Challenge Photo Entries ~
> 
> It would be nice to have it changed so I can have a quick link to view all the beautiful entries.



My thought exactly..


----------



## cthylla (Mar 21, 2017)

Ooh I want to post a non-entry soap! I did a whole Lovecraft themed collection, and this soap is called "Stark Nightmare Spires." The scent is a strong peppermint with a bit of floral...in my mind that made it arctic! =D


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 22, 2017)

Oooh! Fabulous entries (and non-entries)!  I don't even feel bad for not touching my oils. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## artemis (Mar 22, 2017)

cthylla said:


> Ooh I want to post a non-entry soap! I did a whole Lovecraft themed collection...



 I'd like to see those! If you have pictures, maybe you could share them in the photo gallery?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 22, 2017)

Ugh. I'm having a very difficult time deciding which soap to enter. I did 2 batches that qualify, one that was specifically for the challenge and 1 that was continued practice on a technique I've been trying to get down that I would have made anyway. I'm not perfectly happy with either.


----------



## amd (Mar 22, 2017)

This is my non entry soap. Made with the same technique, used more mica and charcoal, and different accent colors. Fragrance is very sexy for men from wsp - right now I am not happy with how it sticks, I can't smell it at all.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello ladies and gents,

I am sooo sllooooowwww.  I must apologize that I've been off-line so very long, AND I still need to make my soap.   
Just a little bit of various things going on at the home front health wise with me and the DH.  I plan on soaping this weekend.

I love those entries - just beautiful.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 22, 2017)

My non-entry... I've been practicing the teardrop technique, getting better, but still not quite there.


----------



## SheLion (Mar 22, 2017)

Attempt number 2 is out of the mold and cut but it needs a bit of time before its glamour shots.

Attempt  number 1 went sideways big time. It started out black and pink (used  red mica but clearly not enough) and seized on me. I glopped it into the  molds anyway, because I didn't realize that it had actually seized, and  it stayed zappy, oozed oil and got generally uglier as the days  passed.  So last night I grated it into the crockpot, added a bit of  water and cooked it. It turned an interesting brown color and when I put  it in the mold, it looked like a pan of brownies. Unfortunately, the  color morphed into a gross purple that resembles chewed-up grape bubble  gum. Exhibit A:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 23, 2017)

SheLion your soap made me hungry!  Looks like chocolate fudge.  Yum!


----------



## earlene (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm liking all the non-entries, as well as all the entries.

*Toxikon*, your Tim Burton Smoke Swirl is very clean and eye catching.  I've never tried Black Tie, but it certainly sounds appropriate for this soap.

*Dibbles*, the clouds around the Earth in your Earth From Space soap are perfection.  Gorgeous.
*
Mommycarlson*, your Spanish Fly Funnel Pour soap color scheme is so much like mine, of course I am drawn to it. 

*Artemis*, your embedded Starry Sky soap is so beautiful.  How nice to have your littlest guy helping with the design.  I love the colors.

*SunRiseArts*, your theme reminds me of the ceiling in my granddaughter's room.  The sparkles really help set it off.

*Soapapprentice*, I really enjoy the vibrant blues in your soap.  I also have experienced more thickness with some micas when using multiple colors in soap.  I don't know how long it's going to take before I know which one is going to go too thick too fast, and be able to adjust my actions accordingly to get the results I'm going for.

*Doriettefarm*, your choice for fragrance for your Electric Cowboy Soap certainly sounds fitting.  Beautiful swirl.

*Amd*, your Black with Silver & White soap swirls is elegant.

*Mx6inpenn*, such beautiful colors in your 42...Galaxy Soap; beautiful swirl.

Here are two more of my non-entries that I made while in Flagstaff:






This one, I used lots of blue eyeshadow soaked in oil, but the lye ate the color.  So now I know, whatever mica is used in eyeshadow is just not going to turn out as planned.  This is the 3rd time I've tried using eyeshadow for color while traveling.  Or maybe only the second time.  Anyway, it didn't work out any of those times.






I used a syringe with a large bore needled (designed for chef use to inject marinades into food, such as melons or meat) to produce the inner heart which was supposed to be blue.  I used it again the next day to direct soap in intricate Easter Egg designs.  I am really glad I bought that tool, as I like using it for soap, although cleaning it out immediately is imperative.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 23, 2017)

Everyone has created some beautiful work, I had intended on making my soap two weekends ago but family came into town earlier than I expected and made plans for the family I hadn't anticipated, then we went to Disneyland for a few days, then I got super sick so last weekend I was stuck in bed all weekend. I still have a few days so I hope to get something in a mold. I already have a jar of AC mixed and a black mica mixed ready to go...


----------



## artemis (Mar 24, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I'm still please to note, at least to Artemis, that Afternoon Tea is a stellar scent and is reminding me of earl grey and lady grey teas.



It really is growing on me. After making the soap it had an odd, rice-like note to it, but that has faded and I'm left with something somewhere between tea and lemon water. Very light and fresh. It is definitely more tea-scented now than it was OOB.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 24, 2017)

artemis said:


> It really is growing on me. After making the soap it had an odd, rice-like note to it, but that has faded and I'm left with something somewhere between tea and lemon water. Very light and fresh. It is definitely more tea-scented now than it was OOB.



My soap is almost 3 weeks along and it's like each week it smells yummier. It's perfect for those of us who absolutely love earl grey teas. I'm still sad I did not get a larger amount of this FO. I love it.


----------



## Guspuppy (Mar 24, 2017)

mx6inpenn I can't even tell you how much I love your entry soap!!!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 24, 2017)

Guspuppy said:


> mx6inpenn I can't even tell you how much I love your entry soap!!!



Thank you! I really had fun with that one


----------



## newbie (Mar 24, 2017)

I am so glad I don't have to vote this month. Just putting the survey together; you guys have knocked it out of the park!

Hoping for more entries- hint, hint!

SheLion, I picked your soap in the mold for your picture. Are you okay with that or would you prefer the cut bars?

I am also loving the non-entries. Cthylla  you are welcome to post non-entries in here as well. I told Beardguy the same, for those who didn't enter but are participating on the side-lines, waiting to get enough time or entries under their belts. You would get more views if you post in the photo section, 'tis true, but we're happy to see them here as well.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 24, 2017)

My soap is not setting fast enough and frankly, Since I've never CPOP'd before, I messed up and they are actually a weepy, pretty mess. Needless to say, I'm not entering it since I can't check it just yet.


----------



## newbie (Mar 25, 2017)

I would try to clean those up a bit; they may be just fine if you trim about 1/8 of an inch off the backs and, maybe, rinse them off. Lots of times the surfaces don't look that good if the bars got hot but a little scrape or trim and you see the wonders below! Plus, the tops look super cool.

Let them sit a bit. Entries don't close until midnight on Saturday.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 25, 2017)

Too late now and I don't have a peeler or anything to scrape off anything.  They are still oily but at least but not zappy. I just need to note what I did and not make that mistake again.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 25, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Too late now and I don't have a peeler or anything to scrape off anything.  They are still oily but at least but not zappy. I just need to note what I did and not make that mistake again.




Maybe carefully scrap it with a knife? I have seen people on YouTube do that. You just need to be careful and slowly moving it outwards.


----------



## newbie (Mar 25, 2017)

Armira, why too late now? Entries don't close until midnight. You can also take a bar and rub the surfaces under running water. I usually use warm to hot. It doesn't take much to rub the roughness off. The surfaces that touch the mold are always blurry but that layer is very thin and you can wash it off to get to the more defined pattern pretty quickly. I also use a knife to scrape sometimes but I suck at making it level. That's why I prefer to use water. 

Cherrycoke, your comment on your entry about making a black orchid soap but not having orchid FO made me laugh. I don't know why but there is something about how you phrased it. I love the color scheme!


----------



## newbie (Mar 25, 2017)

Entries close at midnight tonight! 

Please enter something that you made, even if you think it's not....whatever. As we've said, it's just about trying and, although we do vote, it's not a hard-core beauty contest but rather a chance to see what people have created. And you know how much we all enjoy looking at soap in any form.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 25, 2017)

queennikki said:


> 1.) earlene - Fun, and thank you for posting the challenge early!
> 
> 2.) dibbles - Had to miss last month and happy to be Back in Black
> 
> ...



28.) SaltedFig - Soaping quickly is a challenge!

Wow! I didn't think I would make it - I only figured out I could join just before the challenge closed, and then it was Jules post that made me realize I could even give it a try (thanks!). First challenge for me.


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 25, 2017)

Mingle - is that a Rex cat?? I've never seen one in person. While both your cat and soap are stunning, your soap wins the beauty contest 

Cherrycoke - it's great to see the bear paw in action again - but mine was from a giz!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 26, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Cherrycoke - it's great to see the bear paw in action again - but mine was from a giz!




Glad I didn't get your ID wrong! I admire your works! The elephant, the zebra...you can start a safari/zoo themed soap series.  you ROCK!


----------



## newbie (Mar 26, 2017)

Link to the survey for voting is on the entry thread. Passwords sent.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 26, 2017)

This is my non-entry soap. I had a volcano-lava-in-action in mind. Like it's moving slowly and flowing. But activated charcoal thicken up on me. Though this was a tomato leaf FO and not a floral. 
The picture can't show the melt and pour inside the cold process very well. It was made with yellow,orange,and red color using melt and pour soap.
I aimed for the stained glass look that flowing volcano lava has. Might be my phone that can't show it better. My digital camera lens was broken/shattered by cousin's daughter. Kids... :headbanging:

Drum roll please. This is fail army coming.


----------



## mintle (Mar 26, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Mingle - is that a Rex cat?? I've never seen one in person. While both your cat and soap are stunning, your soap wins the beauty contest


The cat is a Devon Rex indeed ! We have three cats, all devons - two curly and one with just a little fur. They are very attached to us, their people, smart and mischievous. The orange cat you saw loves to eat fish food and always sniffs around our aquarium, he also loves cakes and tries to steal some whenever I bake. Strange lovely creature . I am allergic to most animals and found that Devons are the least allergenic for me.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 26, 2017)

newbie said:


> Cherrycoke, your comment on your entry about making a black orchid soap but not having orchid FO made me laugh. I don't know why but there is something about how you phrased it. I love the color scheme!




Thank you! I'm a little FO ho but nothing like everyone here on the brewer George's thread. Hahaha! Or maybe I was being OCD trying to pair it the same. 

And you are absolutely right about learning new skill/ technique. We are here to learn and progress. Thus I post my creatures. And thank all of these skilled people here including you post stunning photos so we can drooling over and learn.


----------



## SunWolf (Mar 26, 2017)

/sigh...well piffle.  My stupid internet must have eaten my post...it didn't show up on the final entry thread.  I had baby goats being born and nursing a sick one, was a bit distracted and remembered at the last minute. 

Oh well!!  It didn't hold a candle to those that made the survey!  You guys ROCK, and made for a tough decision AGAIN!!

This is such wonderful fun!  Here's what WAS going to be my entry...


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 26, 2017)

SunWolf said:


> /sigh...well piffle.  My stupid internet must have eaten my post...it didn't show up on the final entry thread.  I had baby goats being born and nursing a sick one, was a bit distracted and remembered at the last minute.
> 
> This is such wonderful fun!  Here's what WAS going to be my entry...
> 
> View attachment 24169




I LOVE the black and light pink combo!!! And the brown speckle!

ETA: will it be naughty to ask for the baby goat you help delivered?  :bunny:


----------



## earlene (Mar 26, 2017)

Sun Wolf, it's beautiful soap!  It SO reminds me of the black marble countertop in my first Condo in California, but even more elegant. I love it.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 26, 2017)

SunWolf, I'm sorry you didn't get to enter, but thanks for posting the picture. It is so pretty!


----------



## newbie (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm sorry, SunWolf! I didn't close the thread until 2 am my time and made sure I had all the entries sent to the survey. I don't know what happened. I would add yours except that people have already voted.

Do NOT denigrate your soap by saying it doesn't hold a candle to the other entries! It is very beautiful. I would be extremely pleased to have made a soap like that.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 26, 2017)

Cherrycoke216 - I do like the stained glass soaps and there's nothing  like doing for learning - I can't wait to see your next go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SunWolf, your soap is so pretty. I agree - it's a soap to be proud of.


----------



## PlumCrzy (Mar 26, 2017)

Made this soap last week and thought I'd try to post a couple pictures.  This is my first attempt to add pictures so I hope it works.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 26, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone who got an entry into the challenge and all those who tried.  Mine turned out brown - because of the fragrance of all things!


----------



## earlene (Mar 26, 2017)

PlumCrzy said:


> Made this soap last week and thought I'd try to post a couple pictures.  This is my first attempt to add pictures so I hope it works.


PlumCrzy, your soap is beautiful.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 27, 2017)

PlumCrzy said:


> Made this soap last week and thought I'd try to post a couple pictures.  This is my first attempt to add pictures so I hope it works.



This reminds me of deep dark sea water and the jellyfishes flowing underneath the mystery dark ocean.
Very tranquilizing!



penelopejane said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got an entry into the challenge and all those who tried.  Mine turned out brown - because of the fragrance of all things!



Hey don't be sad. It's because of you that we all learn that vanilla brown will beat the activated charcoal black. Who would have thought that???!!! :headbanging:  the naughty soap gremlins!



SaltedFig said:


> Cherrycoke216 - I do like the stained glass soaps and there's nothing  like doing for learning - I can't wait to see your next go
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. I like your gradient black rock. Like a marble look. Only if the lighting be more warm and will show its beauty better. I think it's my crappy phone resolution!!!



ETA: I wanted to vote every single one including the non-entry tries!!! I think we all progress together! And each one has its own beauty be it simple or complicated.


----------



## SunWolf (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words all...here's a picture of the latest babies just for the awwwww factor!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 27, 2017)

SunWolf said:


> Thanks for the kind words all...here's a picture of the latest babies just for the awwwww factor!



Awwww SO CUTE!


----------



## SheLion (Mar 27, 2017)

SunWolf said:


> Thanks for the kind words all...here's a picture of the latest babies just for the awwwww factor!



O. M. G. so, so cute! How do you not spend hours just stroking their ears?


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 28, 2017)

Omg, love all the entries. I am so sorry I just never quite got a soap together in time. They are awesome, all of them.

And the goats... omg. Love.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Mar 28, 2017)

LOVE the baby goats! Do I sound like a paedophile that I just save the photo on my phone?!  :bunny:


----------



## Arimara (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm late but I did try to fix up my soaps. I failed at that. I also tried to get my soaps to gel a little more and that bombed thanks to my not thinking that through.


----------



## Stacyspy (Mar 28, 2017)

I made a great soap...unfortunately, my phone wouldn't let me message, email, or download pics to my pc... that's the way my month has been going.... everyone did a wonderful job, and it took me a while to choose! Good job all!!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 30, 2017)

Apologies to Mintle and grizzly bears around the world for tiny text fumblefingers!



CaraBou said:


> Mingle - is that a Rex cat??
> 
> Cherrycoke - it's great to see the bear paw in action again - but mine was from a giz!




And thanks CC for the motivation, it's probably time to release another beast.


cherrycoke216 said:


> The elephant, the zebra...you can start a safari/zoo themed soap series.



Amazing soaps everyone, including those not entered. There can be no slights in this competition!


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2017)

Last call for voting!!!! Results announced tomorrow.



https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/RNG9MMR


----------



## newbie (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for participating! Every soap got votes and the top three are:

First place- amd
Second place- mx6inpenn
Third place- dibbles

I hope everyone had a good soaping month!


----------



## earlene (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations *amd*, *mx6inpenn* and *dibbles* for your much deserved wins.  Your soaps are all gorgeous.


----------



## beardguy (Apr 1, 2017)

That's some nice soaps alright. Congratulations !


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations you three!  I love the variety of techniques presented and all of them are just stunning!!

Congratulations to everyone else who entered - I've only tried to make black soap (not for the challenge - way too behind in life) twice and got a lovely slate gray and an ugly monster green and gave up. I don't like black enough to waste product on it. I envy those who can make a nice black!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations to the winners!  All soaps were stunning!


----------



## SunWolf (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners, and much respect to all the entries!  Once again, it was a tough choice!


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 2, 2017)

Well deserved wins - truly beautiful soaps. Congratulations!


----------



## earlene (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay, I get why the April challenge may not have been posted yesterday, being April Fools Day and all, but I am so anxiously awaiting a new challenge!

Oh, dear!  I hope I am not sounding ungrateful and other bad stuff like that.  I just love these challenges.  They are SO much fun!


----------



## Soapprentice (Apr 2, 2017)

earlene said:


> Okay, I get why the April challenge may not have been posted yesterday, being April Fools Day and all, but I am so anxiously awaiting a new challenge!
> 
> Oh, dear!  I hope I am not sounding ungrateful and other bad stuff like that.  I just love these challenges.  They are SO much fun!



I second you on this... the excitement of learning and doing something new every month


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm curious now - how are the challenges chosen?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 2, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> I'm curious now - how are the challenges chosen?



Five members of this forum -  Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP - had the idea of putting together SMF monthly challenges. I believe they came up with a list of techniques and design options, and each of them takes a turn at hosting the challenge (choosing what it will be, fielding questions, creating the entry thread, etc). They do a great job of keeping it interesting and fun, and challenging as well.


----------



## newbie (Apr 2, 2017)

I sent out emails about this. I don't know if it is a classic case of each person thinking the other was doing it, but we will find out. One way or the other, we will have a challenge for you!


----------



## newbie (Apr 2, 2017)

It's possible we have a glitch but I will happily post another challenge if that is the case. There would be a delay in a video but I don't think that would mean the challenge couldn't be presented to start. We will have it sorted out ASAP and certainly by the end of the day.


----------



## Steve85569 (Apr 2, 2017)

This challenge was great!!!!
I enjoyed the wonderful entries and non entries as well.
I also enjoyed not stressing about getting my entry done and in.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm with Steve, I actually made my two black batches tonight as I finally had the time. I'm grateful I could participate and see all the great soaps even if I didn't have my act together in time. ❤


----------



## earlene (Apr 3, 2017)

I left one of my black soaps behind in the oven at the place I was staying when I left California.  Luckily, two days later I remembered and called the owner and he went and got it out of the oven for me.  My son picked it up within the next day or two and mailed it home to me.  I was more concerned about the mold than the soap itself, though.  So I am happy to have it back.  I have to be very careful when traveling.  I have left ice packs in so many freezers in Hotels, it's just not funny!  Now I'm leaving soap molds behind!

*jules02207*, I'd love to see photos of your black soaps.


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 3, 2017)

earlene said:


> I left one of my black soaps behind in the oven at the place I was staying when I left California.  Luckily, two days later I remembered and called the owner and he went and got it out of the oven for me.  My son picked it up within the next day or two and mailed it home to me.  I was more concerned about the mold than the soap itself, though.  So I am happy to have it back.  I have to be very careful when traveling.  I have left ice packs in so many freezers in Hotels, it's just not funny!  Now I'm leaving soap molds behind!
> 
> *jules02207*, I'd love to see photos of your black soaps.




I find this so hilarious! I can't believe you left a whole soap batch! 

The soaps are still curing but here's a top shot - the red and black is Carolyn's Dragon's Blood, gold and black is WSP Nag Champa


----------

